# Watch out on the roads!



## bvibert (May 1, 2012)

Skip to about 2:35 if you don't have much patience for roadie GoPro footage.

At least they caught the guy:
http://www.mercurynews.com/ci_20496...truck-by-vehicle-berkeley?source=most_emailed

Hopefully he won't be back out on the road for a while..


----------



## Johnskiismore (May 1, 2012)

WOW, and the DB just kept driving.  Unbelievable.


----------



## drjeff (May 1, 2012)

Damn!!  Both riders atleast looked like it was more of a glancing blow than a major hit (not that asphalt and steel at any speed are that soft of an object).

Chances are that the driver was looking at his/her cell phone when they veered across the white line??  I'm guessing it's pretty good


----------



## bvibert (May 1, 2012)

He doesn't exactly sound like a model citizen, so who knows what he was doing.

_Berkeley police found Michael Medaglia, who was on parole in connection with an earlier incident, at the Jack London Inn in Oakland after Oakland police found his car, which Medaglia had reported stolen Wednesday, some time after the cyclists were knocked off their bikes on Tunnel Road in Berkeley. Medaglia is the registered owner of the vehicle involved in the collision with the cyclists, police said. Police did not release the make or model of the car.

Berkeley police arrested Medaglia in his hotel room on suspicion of felony hit-and-run, heroin possession, a felon in possession of ammunition and violating parole. He was on parole from a 2010 case for possession of a switchblade, police said. _

It shit like this that makes me glad I own a MTB...


----------



## riverc0il (May 1, 2012)

You gotta wonder if that wasn't intentional, especially not stopping when you could have hurt someone. And also given this suspect's shady record. That is one instance in which the GoPro was worth the price!

The only time I've been hit was a driver passing me and then taking a right hand turn in front of me. Thankfully low speed and I wasn't hurt. Driver stopped, he didn't even know what happened. I should have taken the lane since the limit was 25 and I was doing 20. But regardless, that is a much more likely situation than getting nailed from behind. Even when you are distracted as a driver, road bikers stand out and catch your eye.


----------



## from_the_NEK (May 1, 2012)

The front rider took the mirror hard in the ass and the guy filming definitely bounced his head off the pavement. 
Seems to hover on the intentional end of of the scale here. Maybe he only meant to buzz them. 
Glad they caught the guy.


----------



## mlctvt (May 2, 2012)

I hope this never happens to me. I just hooked up my gopro to the road bike with a nice aluminum handlebar mount so at least I'll have video if someone hits me or buzzes me. Many cyclists are using cameras to force police to enforce the 3 foot pass law. Police are reluctant to do anything when cyclists report people buzzing them but if you have video they really have to do something. 

I've seen a few bikes with both front and rear mounted cameras. 

I'm thinking of getting a jersey with this printed on the back in big letters. "Smile, you're being recorded"


----------



## billski (May 2, 2012)

*Road Rage*


----------

